# JD 375 baler.



## Shep (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I bought a JD 375 round baler last year and was really pleased with it. I don't know anyone else with one, I wondered what you guys think of them - any bad /good experiences?
Things to watch for?

The bales are coming out at around 750lbs, very easy on the loader and easy to push around manually to unroll them in the winter.


----------



## Small Timer (Nov 11, 2009)

Like you, I got a JD 375 last year and have been very pleased with it so far. I can't give you any problem areas or things to watch for because I haven't had any trouble with mine. I am sure that you are aware that it makes the odd sized bale - 5' wide by 4' tall - which some people don't want to buy, but if you are feeding your own hay, no big deal. There is the argument that you will pay more for belts when you go to replace them because it has 8 belts compared to the 6 belts that 4' wide balers have. Also, beware of "baler neck" from looking back at the manual monitor...


----------



## Shep (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Small Timer. Obviously an exclusive club we have here!
When did Deere stop making them I wonder?

Yep, I found out about baler's neck pretty soon! One of my neighbors said he thought that I was making small bales like that because sheep couldn't eat a whole one...


----------



## Small Timer (Nov 11, 2009)

Good one about the sheep...

My neighbor that buys my hay likes the smaller bale size because he can "manhandle" the bales and move them around by hand fairly easily.

According to the specs they have on Iron Search, the 375 was made from 1989 to 1997.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Jun 22, 2009)

We had the 335 (4x4) version for about 10 years. Main problem was trying to bale too high of moisture hay, it would wrap the starter roll and was a bear to get off. Also of course would break the shear pin. Other problem was wear and tear on the operator. In a good field I could make a bale about every 1 1/2 minutes this would mentally wear you out- knowing which lever to work at the correct time, wrap bale before you dump, etc. Only other problem was with the converging wheels- if you crossed a deep enough ditch you would bend the arms that hold the wheels and about every 3 field that you baled you had to take the bolts out of the wheels, shove the rubber teeth back deeper into the groove and tighten it back up.
I think that we paid about $11,500 for that baler. We ran about 5000 bales thru it in 10 years and had no other troubles other than wore out one roller chain from baling in sandy soil

Traded it in on a 457 (4x5) with BaleTrak computer. This solved the operator fatique problem and this baler has a slip clutch, also got the high moisture kit which has a scraper to keep the starter roller from wrapping with damp hay.


----------



## wbstofer (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a 446. No problems have had it for almost 9 years, it will wrap as well. It has a manual monitor, got sick of 'baler neck' so I got a big mirror and mounted it in my cab. Problem solved!

Good luck with the new baler-
-Bill


----------

